
Airbnb Releases Trove of New York City Home-Sharing Data - uptown
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/02/technology/airbnb-releases-trove-of-new-york-city-home-sharing-data.html
======
minimaxir
> _The new data set released on Tuesday, which is made available only by
> making an appointment to visit Airbnb’s New York City office._

Grr. Not what I expected when I read the headline.

I wanted to make pretty charts. :(

~~~
SuperKlaus
So who's going to get a copy of the data set and upload it?

------
foobarqux
40% of revenue is from commercial operators.

